
The ultimate popularity proof of JavaScript - winterbe
https://twitter.com/benontherun/status/537580012892086272
======
CmonDev
What else as lame is popular out there? Join in!

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=justin%20bieber](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=justin%20bieber)

